# Gen-3 Glasscoat



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

Hi,

I'm currently in the stages of buying another car. The salesman has offered to get it coated with Gen-3 Glasscoat a product from Paintseal Europe Limited.

I just wondered if any members had any experience of this and how it compared to a sealant of the type applied by members on here.

Thanks.


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

Dealer I bought my i30n from tried to sell me this, promised scratch proof and all the rest and the second I said I'm a Detailer so want it untouched he never mentioned it again. Was very pushy with my other half when she was talking to him so I stepped in, car came completely unprepped thankfully 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigrace (Feb 6, 2016)

My other half bought a fiat 500x some 2.5 years ago. The dealer wanted her to pay 300 quid for it but I wouldn't let her. As part of the deal I wanted it supplied to me free of charge and the car totally unprepared. 
I applied it myself after a full day of prep and to be honest it's still on there now. 
My neighbour always comments on how well it looks









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

So might be decent then.

Will have to think about this. I'm pretty sure they wanted £249 for it.


----------



## bigrace (Feb 6, 2016)

The reason why I didn't want it applied by them is that the guys who prep the car would have applied it and I just didn't trust them to do the prep properly. If they hadn't gave me it free of charge I would have just gone and bought something similar and probs have saved a couple of hundred quid by doing so. 
Why not ask them to supply the car with no prep and chuck the glasscoat in FOC

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Find a pro detailer near you to prep and ceramic coat it properly. The fact that main dealers either try to throw a no doubt poorly applied (coating??) To an equally poorly prepped car for free or for a several hundred quid shows they're ripping people off tbh. You can't do one extreme or the other - would be like charging say £15 for a 500ml of shampoo one minute and wiping a tenner off that the next...


----------



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

Yeah I asked about under seal and they suggested Waxoyl for £250. Enough said!

I could machine polish the car myself. What worries me is ceramic coatings. Why no-one hasn't added a uv degradeable dye to them to assist application I don't know. I've used a ceramic coat once before GTechnic product but it was a nightmare to apply as the clear liquid meant you couldn't see where you'd treated. Also, given the strong bonds and difficulty removing these coatiings if you fail to remove them properly the 1st time (ie polishing the invisible coating), I'm not too keen on using them.

Been thinking I might just polish the car and then use something like Gyeon Wet Coat as a standalone easy to apply LSP, or maybe use a traditional sealant or wax and Gyeon Wet Coat over the top.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I believe the product itself is decent. Its just the fact that its applied by the dealers in an extremely rushed manner


----------



## bigrace (Feb 6, 2016)

Google "applying gen3 glass coat " there are some videos
Don't get me wrong I ain't no pro detailer
It really was as simple as it looks on the video
I bought some extra applicators as I didn't want to use the same one for every panel


Sent from my SM-T590 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

I worked for a dealer that sold this,i was very sceptical of this and got a sample and tried it on the wife's old sportage, it was easy to put on following the instructions and a good prep before,it lasted about 4 years and was still going strong when we sold it,out of all the gardx/diamond bright and superguard and all them,the gen 3 is far better product

those will fade after time,this product wont,i want to find a dealer who supplies this and will try and buy the stuff and do it myself on her new car


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Alsone said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently in the stages of buying another car. The salesman has offered to get it coated with Gen-3 Glasscoat a product from Paintseal Europe Limited.
> 
> ...


The product is "ok", I am very much doubtful the application of the product would be. And the promises made are usually laughable


----------

